# Bellator FC 61: Falcao vs Paraisy



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 61
Date: Mar 16, 2012
Location: Bossier City, Louisiana
Venue: Horseshoe Riverdome
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com










MAIN CARD (MTV2)

Maiquel Falcao vs. Norman Paraisy (middleweight-tourney opening round)
Brian Rogers vs. Vitor Vianna (middleweight-tourney opening round)
Vyacheslav Vasilevsky vs. Victor O'Donnell (middleweight-tourney opening round)
Giva Santana vs. Bruno Santos (middleweight-tourney opening round)

PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com)

Quaint Kempf vs. Josh Quayhagen
Trey Houston vs. Jeremiah Riggs
Derrick Krantz vs. Eric Scallan
Derek Campos vs. Patrick Cenoble
Jeremy Myers vs. Jason Sampson​


> The fight card is set for next week's Bellator 61 event.
> 
> The event features the opening round of the season-six middleweight tournament, as well as a season-five heavyweight-tourney rematch between Eric Prindle and Thiago Santos. Five bouts also are slated for the prelims.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27798/nex...th-five-prelims-including-kempf-quayhagen.mma


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Jeremy Myers. Thats me, check my fight out dudes


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice! I'll be watching the prelims for sure, take it to that guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome! I hope I can find a way to get my hands on the prelims. Kick that guy's butt.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice to see a fellow MMAF'er take it to the next level! Go whoop dat ass mate, you've got all of us supporting you!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Prindle is sick apparently and bout will be nixed once the commission confirm this..


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Is Jeremy the first guy from this forum to fight in a big org like this?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Fedornumber1! said:


> Is Jeremy the first guy from this forum to fight in a big org like this?


As far as I know - yes


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, weight-cuts can be very unpredictable :/


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Prindle is sick apparently and bout will be nixed once the commission confirm this..


They will fight on the next show according to:



> Friday's Bellator 61 event has lost a headliner.
> 
> Heavyweight Eric Prindle (7-1 MMA, 3-0 BFC) is suffering "flu-like symptoms" following a heavy weight cut is unable to compete in tomorrow's main event with with Thiago Santos (10-1 MMA, 2-0 BFC), sources close to the event today confirmed with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27850/bel...-likely-to-scratch-with-flu-like-symptoms.mma


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here were the weigh in results:



> The official weigh-in event for tomorrow night's Bellator 61 fight card took place today (March 15, 2012) at 6 p.m. ET from The Orleans Room at Horseshoe Riverdome in Bossier City, Louisiana.
> 
> Of the 16 fighters who stepped on the scales today, two of them missed weight. Most important was main eventer Maiquel Falcao, who has two hours to drop 0.6 pounds.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmamania.com/2012/3/15/2...lts-live-from-louisiana-for-santos-vs-prindle


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn, dude. Now you have to beat that guy up even worse.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Falcao needs to be in the UFC he has so much potential.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just realized they have a 165 weight class...

Too bad we can't see the fight live and heckle Sampson...lolz!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Too bad Myers missed weight. I hope you look impressive.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody wanna watch the prelims, here we go...

http://www.bellator.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23600&ATCLID=205394931&KEY=

Myers vs Sampson isn't first they say its Houston vs Riggs.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Falcao needs to be in the UFC he has so much potential.


yeh i never knew what the hell happened with him... contract dispute? i remember when i first saw him fight i was thinking, belfort vs falcao!!!! but now im just meh..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Great MW fight with Falcao vs Paraisy. Anybody else laughing out loud at this...Falcao's unloading nice combos. He's such a nut case...haha!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Falcao is roid raging all over the surrender monkey


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL at the head kick


----------

